# Rotacja personelu ;)

## nelchael

Nie jestem już moderatorem - tym strasznym "moderatorem na N". Witamy za to dwoch nowych modow: Poe i Raku.

----------

## arsen

witam, witam, nowych współpracowników  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

Ale niezaleznie czy masz status moda, czy nie, Nelchaelu, wzbudzasz wielki respekt i chylę czoła  :Smile: 

bardzo dziękuje za to, ze akurat mnie ten zaszczyt kopnął, nie przypuszczalem ze akurat kiedykolwiek będe to ja... a to, ze jestem modem, to nie znaczy ze nie bede mial zadnych problemow z systemem i ze nei zdarzy mi sie juz  nic pytac  :Razz:  na to nie liczcie.

co do stylu moderowania mojego... sami sie przekonacie  :Smile: 

dziekuje jeszcze raz 

i pozdrawiam serdecznie

Poe

----------

## Raku

witam wszystkich jako mod  :Wink: 

mam nadzieję, że będziemy jak najrzadziej się da korzystali z dodatkowych przywilejów  :Wink: 

----------

## milu

Cześć Chłopaki, witajcie w ekipie :]

----------

## totencham

Życzę miłej pracy (żadkich interwencji i samych userów czytających apel) - napisał jedyny w tym temacie człowiek bez kolorowego napisu pod ksywką  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Panowie! Przyjemnej pracy, duuuużo wyrozumiałości i cierpliwości oraz mnóstwa żądnych wiedzy użytkowników!   :Wink: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Tez przylaczam sie do gratulacji   :Cool: 

<piwo> i <duze_piwo> i <bradzo_duze_piwo>

----------

## psycepa

hyhyhyhyehyehyehye  :Twisted Evil: 

Raku

a pamietasz to ? :Twisted Evil: 

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zemergizuj mózg i naucz się czytać
> 
> 

 

ja mam nadzieje ze sie niedlugo na forum nieco 'luzniej' zrobi  :Twisted Evil: 

pozdrawiam i zycze udnego 

```

emerge -C --deep-clean fotografik12

```

w niedalekiej przyszlosci 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## arsen

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hyhyhyhyehyehyehye 
> 
> Raku
> 
> a pamietasz to ?
> ...

 

o to się nie musisz martwić

```

emerge -C fotografik12

```

zostało wykonane, teraz "portage" myśli  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hyhyhyhyehyehyehye 
> 
> Raku
> 
> a pamietasz to ?
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  ale ze mnie cham nieokrzesany   :Very Happy: 

mam nadzieję, że takich przypadków nie będziemy widzieć za często (mówię zarówno o moich tekstach jak i "prowokatorach")  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   hyhyhyhyehyehyehye 
> 
> Raku
> 
> a pamietasz to ?
> ...

 

nie badz dla siebie taki ostry  :Very Happy: 

do niektorych tylko takie teksty trafiaja (a do niektorych nawet takie nie  :Razz:  )

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> o to się nie musisz martwić 
> 
> Kod:	
> ...

 

sysy  :Twisted Evil:  nalezalo sie  :Razz: 

no nic, do mojego prywatnego 'panteonu' do kadu dolaczyl fotografik12  :Very Happy:  miejmy nadzieje ze zostanie ich tylko 2 na tych 'zaszczytnych' stanowiska  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _troll_

gratuluje naszym nowym modom  :Smile:  dobrej zabawy(*) zycze!

(*) praca bez satysfakcji i nudna, nie jest praca, a kara

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

